
Ataribox will be an open, Linux-based console - johnhenry
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/26/ataribox-will-be-an-open-linux-based-console-priced-starting-at-249/amp/
======
digi_owl
This could be big, if it is as tinker friendly as it at first glance suggests.

------
johnhenry
Ouya?

